

Biologically Inspired Computing – Beyond 1 Million Processors [pdf] - danpalmer
http://eprints.soton.ac.uk/270985/1/PID871138.pdf

======
danpalmer
This computer formed a significant part of the "Large Scale Distributed
Systems" module I'm currently taking. I found it a fascinating new model of
computing where failure and asynchronicity must be designed in from the
beginning.

